# Le Trap Gold pan



## martyn111 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have successfully used a Le Trap sluice over here in the UK, I have just seen this item on ebay and was wondering if anyone here on the forums has tried one and if they have were they pleased with the results.
The problem we have with prospecting in the UK, apart from finding the gold, is that importing any equipment costs almost as much as the purchase price, so I don't want to order one and then pay a fortune to get it over here to discover its just not going to do the job.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LE-TRAP-PAN-GOLD-PAN-GOLD-PANNING-GOLD-NUGGETS-SLUICE-GOLD-MINING-RECOVERY-/150870722975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232098899f

I look forward to your replies


----------



## goldaa (Aug 4, 2012)

I have one but there nothing special. the green pan with the riffels in works just as good.


----------



## martyn111 (Aug 4, 2012)

goldaa said:


> I have one but there nothing special. the green pan with the riffels in works just as good.



Thanks for taking the time to express your opinion, you have just saved me from wasting my money.


----------



## butcher (Aug 4, 2012)

I have never tried one, It looks awkward to me. I like the gold pan.


----------



## vivalalynn (Nov 25, 2012)

i use a le trap gold pan and im not saying throw out your round pans or anything but i find it to be much simpler and i can process much more sand way quicker. nonetheless, i still carry my round pan with me, i just seldom use it now. the le trap pan is like a hand held sluice.


----------



## grance (Nov 25, 2012)

I was thinking about geting one right now I use a 14 inch Garrett and it works very well for me but I think its more about the skill than the pan


----------



## butcher (Nov 25, 2012)

I have used my hub caps from the pickup truck it makes a good pan when you need one.


----------



## ay_mickey (Dec 14, 2012)

Hiya Marty 
Are you still having problems using your round pan so you have to go square, 
iv been told there a waist of time, save your cash for the next gathering


----------



## rduncan (Feb 8, 2013)

I use the square to pan down my sluice or dredge concentrates. Using a back panning technique there is no faster way to reduce you cons. I prefer the round Garrett for straight panning


----------



## blueduck (Jul 20, 2013)

As with all equipment everyone has a preference, and usually the pan that works best for folks is the one they learned with to a certain degree [not always the case]. The Le Trap pan is not difficult to use, but I personally like to pan with just a single hand and I find that the Le Trap pan is awkward trying to use it as such. I usually have in stock around 30 different pans of various configurations, shapes and sizes, but i only bring in the Le Trap for those folks who want to special order it after i let them try one, in 5 years ive sold one.

One i do not currently have in stock that as hard as i try i can not get the hang of is the one Alan Trees of Riggins Idaho came out with a few years ago which has a long raceway and rounded ends, i tend to spill more out than i want to, though it does have its benefits for finish sampling due to that long raceway..... I think he came out with it because of the Le Trap style being conducive to finish panning, but that square end needed fixing....

As far as the Le Trap sluice goes it is one of the best ideas out there going.... works in many types of water courses and can be used as a finish sluice for recovery of your concentrates from other devices.... the only fault i find with it is that it does not fit into a plastic five gallon bucket [20 liter] for clean up so you have to use some other wider bucket or tub to get the job accomplished.

William
Idaho
http://www.diggitprospecting.com


----------

